# Solution finish opinion



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Hey,
Did any of you Guys tried this product and what is youre opinion?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic trim dressing, best around actually.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Couple of reviews......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375871

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374882


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I ve got this in my basket just now after reading various reviews but is it still as good on exterior rubbers on the outside of Windows


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't beat it IMO 
Best I've used


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Stu Mac said:


> I ve got this in my basket just now after reading various reviews but is it still as good on exterior rubbers on the outside of Windows


Exterieur rubbers on The outside of Windows are the exact reason why i bought this stuff and today i will try to use it.
I Will post my findings here.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't think it was for rubber??

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Me neither but I am sure we will find out how it goes soon


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Best I've used and that's coming from a cactus owner who's car is 80% plastic trim :lol:


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Better than Gtechniq C5??


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Technics said:


> Better than Gtechniq C5??


Do you mean C4?

Gonz.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, sorry.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Any update on your exterior rubber window trims


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Do you mean C4?
> 
> Gonz.


All the same anyway


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> All the same anyway


Very true.

Gonz.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Stu Mac said:


> Any update on your exterior rubber window trims


The manual says that when you apply Solution finish you should:
-Wear nitril gloves because the stuff can stain youre hands/clothing.
-Apply and after 2 minutes wipe off residu
-make sure the weather will stay dry for at least 4 hours.

My findings:
-a little goes a long way i bought the large package and i should have bought the small bottle...
-I taped off All rubbers and applied this stuff ,most off it will be sucked in the rubber and to remove the residu was easy.
-this stuff wil darken the rubber but leaves no shine.

How long this stuff wil last time wil tell but hopes are high!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, I ve just ordered the 30 ml bottle


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

C4 is awesome, but is hard to get here in Oz. 

Most local punters swear by Solution Finish, but am yet to try it.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Used it for the first time the other day, delighted with the results just the finish I was looking for. Easy on/off . I would highly recommend


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wicked stuff still working after 15 months on my car.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Me neither but I am sure we will find out how it goes soon


So far so good! 
Hopes are Still high!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Eyeing this up, anyone know how easy it is to work into a fake honeycomb grille?
(Fiesta ST rear diffuser trim bit)


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@Hereisphilly, 
This stuff is fairly thin and a little goes a long way, i would apply a thin coat with a soft foam applicater pad. After a minute or 2 clean exces residu off. 
If you are having a hard time reaching corners maybe a paintbrush is an idea?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ric325i said:


> @Hereisphilly,
> This stuff is fairly thin and a little goes a long way, i would apply a thin coat with a soft foam applicater pad. After a minute or 2 clean exces residu off.
> If you are having a hard time reaching corners maybe a paintbrush is an idea?


Small paintbrush sounds ideal, if it spreads well I'll just keep working it in as I go, thanks


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It spreads realy well as said it's very thin.
Put one coat on daughters mini exterior trim,hoping for 5mnths + durability.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Eyeing this up, anyone know how easy it is to work into a fake honeycomb grille?
> (Fiesta ST rear diffuser trim bit)


Cotton buds would probably work well for this


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Anybody tried this on tyres !!


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@bradleymarky,
I find Solution Finish to expensive to put on my tyres so for now i am not going to try this.
Another reason is that i Still have to finish 1/3 bottle of PB bold&bright witch i wont buy again and 2 bottles of Gyeon Tire and that is for now my favorite Tire dressing .


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Any reason I couldn't use solution finish on interior speaker grill?
Mrs was fitting a car seat and scratched a speaker grill,so I'm thinking...gently sand scratch then use cotton bud to apply solution??


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Update Solution Finish is still going strong...


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Used solution finish for the 1st time today and man was I blown away. Amazing stuff and it sorted my stained plastics out that I've been struggling with for so long

Before

















After!

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice!!
Keep us updated with durability. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@great gonzo, update on Solution Finish.
I am still happy with my first application!
Applied mid march till now...


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone applied a coating of C4, DLUX or Gyeon Trim, etc on top of the Solution Finish restored trim after ample drying time?

If yes, did you notice the nano coating solvents pulling any of the black carbon back out of trim? Did your applicator turn black?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Used solution finish for the 1st time today and man was I blown away. Amazing stuff and it sorted my stained plastics out that I've been struggling with for so long
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


out of interest what did you clean the trim with first mate? looks good


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> out of interest what did you clean the trim with first mate? looks good


Grime out! 
Incidentally I'm going to have to do another test, as this piece of time now looks like this after the missus reversed into a wall 










Got a new trim piece at home so gonna SF this weekend and replace

SF was holding up great up until the crunch tho

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

